# Sight reading exercises I made



## Luan (Apr 14, 2008)

I needed exercises to practice sight reading by positions, so I made 4 exercises, 1 position each exercise, each one of 5 pages, full of random 8th notes exclusively of each position.
5 pages is really enough.
And trust me, they really work, my skills of association between the notes on the sheet and the notes on the fretboard really developed a lot more.
I play each exercise at 80 bpm, but at first if a particular position is harder, I play it at 40 bpm.
Give them a try and tell me.
Eventually I will work on the X, XII and III position, and will upload them.
They are on C major but if you want to sight read in G major all you have to do is to think that all the F's are sharp. Simple. The same applies if you want to read in Db for example.

If anyone wants the finale files just tell me!


----------



## bassman4534 (Dec 22, 2010)

Thank you for charts and ye I coud use finale files ... bassman4534


----------



## 7thsonofa7thson (Nov 2, 2012)

Great job!! Very usefull!


----------



## Grimbold (Nov 6, 2012)

good stuff, will try out tonight!


----------



## _tim (Jul 29, 2013)

I know I'm looking at this well after the fact - but thank you so much for posting the content! This is a great practice aid for me both for site reading and overall positional practice.


----------

